# Jealous of Aokashi Lol



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am so jealous that they can name a lot of aquatic plants and I have no idea which is which. It's not fair :lol:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i saw my name 
i'm a fish noob~ and a terrible speller. Also had no idea who the goddess of fish was until you mentioned it XD so y u jellie?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Because you know a lot of aquarium plants and I have to look up which ever plant you are talking about xD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not jealous of her knowledge of the plant names but of her incredibly 
GREEN THUMB! :lol:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think you have green glasses on RU XD
stop embarrasing me you guys @[email protected]


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry but some people just have the knack with plants and you are one. The susswasserstuff is doing great BTW but for some reason, no matter where I get it, duckweed and plants like it just melt away in my tanks. I have given up.:-?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I can name a whole buttload of non-aquatic plants, but I only know duckweed and baby's tears since that's both an aquatic plant and house plant


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Sorry but some people just have the knack with plants and you are one. The susswasserstuff is doing great BTW but for some reason, no matter where I get it, duckweed and plants like it just melt away in my tanks. I have given up.:-?


I think you have an amazing skill~ not everyone can kill duckweed. I bet those who want to get rid of their duckweed will pay you to kill it for them XD

Glad to hear the susswassertang is doing well  it's a nice plant ^___^ also hard to kill. just don't dump in excel or H2O2



xShainax said:


> I can name a whole buttload of non-aquatic plants, but I only know duckweed and baby's tears since that's both an aquatic plant and house plant


duckweed is a house plant?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

No, baby's tears are. I meant to say that. -_-


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

aokashi said:


> I think you have an amazing skill~ not everyone can kill duckweed. I bet those who want to get rid of their duckweed will pay you to kill it for them XD


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Maestro ate all my duckweed. :lol: Silly little gold fish


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

susswasserstuff? susswassertang? are those real plant names?? sounds like something from a Dr. Seuss book!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Reading through this thread made me laugh! And now I know who to go to for plant questions! :-D


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

COME KILL MY DUCKWEEEEED =(

Seriously


----------

